# Disc Laufrad hinten Rodi Excalibur FR / Shimano Neu!



## El-Ollinero (6. Mai 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330117193908&rd=1&rd=1
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
Geboten wird ein nagelneues hinteres 26â FR/DH Laufrad mit*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*RODI Excalibur FR Felge und Shimano Disc Nabe

*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die FH M475 Nabe entspricht einer Deore Disc Nabe bis auf eine Gummidichtung auÃen und ist fÃ¼r 8/9 âfach Kassette geeignet.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Felge ist komplett geÃ¶st und sehr Robust!![/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das Laufrad ist nur fÃ¼r Discbrakes geeignet![/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Technische Daten Felge:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Breite auÃen  30mm[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]InnenmaÃ 25mm[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gewicht ca. 560g[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Technische Daten Nabe:*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8/9 âfach geeignet[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Disc Int.std. 2000[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]135mm x 10mm Schnellspann Nabe[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Â·        [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]36 Niro Speichen

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=330117193908&rd=1&rd=1​


----------

